# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  Aurora Dreamband, sleep-sensing headband designed to influence dream, iWinks LLC, San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - iWinks LLC

sleepwithaurora.com

facebook.com/SleepwithAurora

twitter.com/sleepwithaurora

"Aurora: The Dream-Enhancing Headband" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

The Aurora Dream Enhancing Headband (Official Kickstarter video) 

Published on Dec 14, 2013




> Have you ever fallen asleep during a movie and dreamed that you were a part of the story? Have you ever realized that you were dreaming? The Aurora dream-enhancing headband plays special lights and sounds during REM to help you become aware that you are dreaming while you stay asleep - you can then take control of your dreams. When you're an active participant in your dreamland, anything becomes possible: zoom through space, fight fire-breathing dragons or become president, all from the comfort and safety of your own bed.

----------


## Airicist

Make It Wearable | Manipulate Your Dreams 

 Published on Jun 26, 2014




> What if you could control your dreams? In Episode 5 of The Concepts, we look at iWinks' Aurora headband, which can enhance lucid dreaming (dream awareness) by playing a pattern of lights and sounds during REM sleep. This wearable technology may allow us to better understand our sleep patterns and dreams, while providing whimsical, personal dream experiences.

----------

